# Air Reserve flight Ottawa



## joedog1 (25 Mar 2010)

I am interested in joining the Air reserve. I live in the ottawa area.  I have called the air reserve flight ottawa number a few times with no one answering.  no message, nothing.  Is there much opportunity in the air reserve around the Ottawa area?  and is there much left at CFB uplands at the ottawa air port, everything i am able to find says it was pretty much closed in the 90's.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2010)

These are the numbers I found on this website:

Air Reserve Flight Ottawa, ON

Flight Commander                           (613) 991-5654
Enrolment/Establishment Clerk       (613) 993-7808

and you can always try the CFRC at 1-800-856-8488.


----------



## Strike (25 Mar 2010)

What trade are you interested in?  Some trades may require prior service in the regular force in order to apply.


----------



## joedog1 (25 Mar 2010)

I have a couple I think would be interesting. I did read that mostly reg force members going air reserve usually get these jobs but I wanted to find out if it was even a possibility to get into either

Airbourne Electronic Sensor Operator
Avionics System Tech
Aviation Tech
Intelligence Operator

What can you tell me about Air reserve flight Ottawa?


----------



## Strike (25 Mar 2010)

This site shows which require some type of experience.

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/ar-ra/page-eng.asp?id=766

Note that it doesn't specifically say that previous service is required.

I don't know much about the Air Res Flt in Ottawa, as I'm in Edmonton, so can't really say what trades would be available.  Not too sure you would have much luck on the AES Op side though but 414 Sqn in Gatineau might have something.


----------

